# Manga



## WillytheSmall (Mar 24, 2009)

Post what manga/anime you like.I am currently reading One Piece and Dragon Ball Z.The only way you can watch anime now is buying seasons on DVD or internet streaming sites.Can someone lead me to a streaming site?That has One Piece and Dragon Ball Z?If you dont want to buy any manga.http://Onemanga.com is a good place to read it.Has most manga and in lots of manga most chapters/books.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 21, 2009)

I've only ever read the Kingdom Hearts manga, but there are a bunch of others that I want to read, Vampire Knights in particular. Don't know about any streaming sites. I'm pretty sure you can still watch anime on Adult Swim, or at least I've seen commercials and such for them. Watched part of one once upon a time. They usually come on late at night (like midnight or later).


----------



## Robosquad (May 21, 2009)

I've always had a soft spot for _Dragon Ball_, because it's so irreverent and fun. I was never able to get into _One Piece_ and other Shonen stuff because, let's be honest, I'm not the target audience and it just felt like _Dragon Ball_ v. 2.

I was into anime/manga in middle school, but my interest has really waned (due mostly to the fanbase, I think). The only ongoing series I still followed was _Hellsing_, but that ended in the fall. I guess I'll follow Kohta Hirano's next series, _Drifters_, because no matter what the plot is, Hirano's art will carry it and then some.

I'll also use this opportunity to say that anyone who hasn't watched the entire six episodes of _Fooly-Cooly_ needs to do so before they die.  That is likely the best series I have ever seen, regardless of media or country of origin.


----------



## xxxcyanide (May 22, 2009)

I use this site to watch anime 

http://watchanimenow.com/

and I know that it has the One Piece episodes from the beginning and many many more. I use it to watch Bleach, Vampire Knight, and a few others.

I dont read mange much but what I have read are now tv shows.


----------



## C.Gholy (Jun 14, 2009)

I like Manga because the anime style of art appeals to me. My favorite Manga series is Battle Royale. I am known as the manga fan in the house. There are some doujins I like too.


----------



## Split_Infinity (Mar 14, 2011)

Darker Than Black is easily my favorite anime, but I've just started Death Note and that's also amazing. There's a lot of anime on Netflix that you can watch streaming; I believe DBZ is on there. As far as manga, one of my friends suggested mangafox.com to me, that has almost everything.


----------



## AaronTP (Mar 22, 2011)

Generally, Animefreak and Dubhappy serve my purposes. BTW You better watch Code Geass. It's mind blowing. It'll rock your world. Do it. Just...it's mind blowing if you like Deathnote and Gunam...

Also I like Bleach...a lot..


----------



## Frivle Dilby (May 10, 2011)

Bleach is good, but be sure to read the manga. The anime is well... filler. The manga is much better.


----------



## Atys (May 12, 2011)

I read Bleach up to 21, and got bored. I understand it's still going. Fights that lasted for six volumes weren't my thing.

I collected all of Akira, and it's absolutely fantastic. Death Note is awesome as well, but you can get away with watching the anime, as it's identical to the manga until the last thirty seconds or so. Possibly one of the most convoluted and yet brilliant plots I've seen in a manga or book.

I had all of Battle Royale as well, that was fantastically brilliant. As a teacher, it appeals to me


----------



## Dreaming Shadow (May 23, 2011)

My favorites are Death Note and Bakuman both written by Tsugumi Ohba and  illustrated by Takeshi Obata. I also liked Eureka Seven. Gamble Fish is  another one I'm reading right now.


----------



## Trides (May 23, 2011)

I am a fan of Naruto, Hetalia, Prince of Tennis, and Shaman King. I've also read Cardcaptor Sakura and Angelic Layer.


----------



## M. J. Demsworth (Jun 12, 2011)

Personally, I've always been a fan of Fruits Basket and the entire Cain Saga, especially the God Child part of the Cain Saga. As far as watching: I know Netflix has the Fruits Basket series as well as a few others.


----------



## Trides (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, and Case Closed!


----------



## mastermm4 (Oct 22, 2011)

Beelzebub, Fairy Tail and Kimi no Iru Machi are just a few I am following at the moment. To be honest, the Romance genre has really started to interest me, so some series like Suzuka (set in the same universe as Kimi no Iru Machi), School Days and GE - Good Ending are also grabbing my attention


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 22, 2011)

Pretty much anything by Hayao Miyazaki, Rumiko Takahashi or Isao Takahata

Simply brilliant!

Manga I gave up on a while ago, but still have the complete Akira, the original Ghost in the Shell.

Never been a big fan of bishōjo or the Dragonball type... not my cup of tea at all.

You know the first manga magazine was published in 1874? I am a big fan of 50s and 60s Manga... hard to get and Japanese language only.


----------



## ASWright (Oct 22, 2011)

I read bleach which I enjoy, the fullbringer arc is definately picking up at the moment. I also really enjoyed death note, hellsing and elfen lied. Elfen Lied is probably my favourite though


----------



## chongjasmine (Nov 20, 2011)

I love detective conan, gundam W, dragon ball, card captain sakura and yu yu hakusho.


----------



## Ol' Fartsy (Dec 29, 2011)

Split_Infinity said:
			
		

> Darker Than Black is easily my favorite anime, but I've just started Death Note and that's also amazing. There's a lot of anime on Netflix that you can watch streaming; I believe DBZ is on there. As far as manga, one of my friends suggested mangafox.com to me, that has almost everything.


I have read Death Note myself and am watching it on Netflix. I like the books and the series.


----------



## Dreyga2000 (Dec 30, 2011)

I read Naruto and One Piece religiously...


----------

